# Abel pliers and nippers... Bling or lifetime investment?



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

I'll start this by stating I make every attempt to buy American made high quality gear. I try to buy one and keep it than 5 cheap throw-a-ways. I was given a pair of Abel pliers and nippers by a great boss as a thankyou gift on a large job... Since then I have taken them on every fishing trip since. They are now 5 years old and perform as well as day one. The quality is outstanding. I added the hemostats and they don't disappoint. These items are very expensive, but I can say with confidence that I will have them for life. We all start somewhere in this sport, but I have now been trying to buy one and done gear. Please add what you have and what you recommend. Please refrain from negative contributions. Tight lines everyone!


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Abel reel with Loomis (Rajeff model) 5wt of course (bought them both slightly used during a moment of weakness from my best friend). But all my rods are one and done purchases. My lamson Litespeed is also been durable. Salt water and fresh. My Echo rods I love and use most time now. Thompson Model "A" vise and now my Regal vise.
Rickerd


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

I went renzetti traveler with no complaints...


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

I won a pair of Orvis Hydros pliers at one of my club meetings. Doubt I'd spend that much on pliers. Picked up a Boga grip for dealing with larger fish. I have two Tibor reels (Everglades and Gulfstream) and a handful of Sage rods. My saltwater stuff is at least 1/2 again as expensive as my freshwater, but I don't buy replacements every day. 

I don't tie that often so my Danvise has served me well.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I bought several pair of gerber 600 multi pliers for my boats. they are ss and I expect them to last me my lifetime if I don't lose them.

I have a few shimano baitrunners in the 250 and 300 sizes. they haven't been made in a very long time. mine are made for the long haul. and they still work flawlessly. I've had them for many yrs and use them for everything from saltwater fishing for black drum and red fish to freshwater for gills.
sherman


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I sit down to my tying vise practically every day. It's rare that I miss a day. My vise/base setup is (hopefully) going to last my lifetime, and who knows how many other lifetimes. It's not the most expensive or elaborate vise, but the HMH Spartan's construction and ruggedness got me to make that purchase for a vise upgrade a few years ago. Still, $200 for a vise is not crazy in today's market. The base is where I splurged a little. I tie a lot of deer hair bugs, using a lot of force, and the standard pedestal base I accidentally shoved around a lot during the packing process. I spent about $80 on a solid granite base that weighs about 10lbs. That sucker doesn't move and it looks amazing. Form and function. 

As far as fishing gear, I own a lot of rods/reels, but the one I spent the most on is a 7wt setup which is my primary bass/carp/steelhead rig. It's an Orvis Access 7wt with an Access reel. That's the only reel I have that I specifically wanted to have a good drag, because it's the rig I most expect to need it. So I have about $600ish in that rod/reel alone. It was money well spent, that rig has served me really well.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

capt j-rod said:


> I went renzetti traveler with no complaints...


I did the same thing many years ago.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I cant imagine the number of outings and fish ive caught wit my abu garcia 6500 reels and ive beat the tar out of them, tons of boat rash and pickup bed rash Best part is all parts are easily accessible and these reels are true workhorses. Worth every penny


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Swedish built little tanks... 6500 are the ultimate form and function for the $$$. I still can't walk past one at a flea market and not think about grabbing it. I have calcuttas, but the 6500 does the same job for way less.


----------

